# Latest batch of walleye crankbaits



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

Waiting for it to get warm. Working in the basement.
Let me know your thoughts on my new batch of baits


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice, I like the perch and the yellow with silver belly.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

All are very nice. I like the first one best. Good work!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man the I love the body line of your baits. They all look great. Walleyes on Erie would tear those up!


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

These are for trolling hoping to get in the boat soon to see how deep they will run. They are alittle big for Winnebago but should be good for Green Bay. I'am working on wieghting them to get them to suspend and smaller ones for Bago.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fish620,

Those are beautiful baits!!!

love fishing Winnebago and GB myself! Those are going to be hot.

Good luck with them,

MS


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

#1 and 2 will slay them....nice work for sure.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

have you test run the body yet?

They are very nice baits...id be interested to see how they run at different speeds...


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

I casted them and they worked. I have 2 sizes in that body. Hope to run them the end of the week. Shooting for 6 to 8 on the small one and teens on the bigger one. When I casted them they had nice action.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome looking bait's I would like to see them in action.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Those look fantastic! Really nice job


----------

